# Oculus Rift + Touch Controller für 449€ im Angebot



## jweinert92 (11. Juli 2017)

*Oculus Rift + Touch Controller für 449€ im Angebot*

Die Rift + Touch Controller gibt es gerade für 449€ im Angebot - so günstig war es noch nie:

Oculus Rift | Oculus

Liebe Grüße,
John


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Oculus Rift + Touch Controller für 449€ im Angebot*

Gibt es brauchbare Spiele eigentlich?

Keine Ahnung, weil mich VR zu den _normalen_ Preisen nicht interessiert hat..


----------



## N8Mensch2 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Oculus Rift + Touch Controller für 449€ im Angebot*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Gibt es brauchbare Spiele eigentlich?
> 
> Keine Ahnung, weil mich VR zu den _normalen_ Preisen nicht interessiert hat..



Mittlerweile gibt es jede Menge brauchbare Spiele, z.B. die in meiner Signatur (bis auf GTAV). 
Sehr viele Rennspiele ( u.a. Assetto Corso, I Racing, Dirt Rally, Projekt Cars) oder Weltraumspiele wie Elite Dangerous oder Eve Walkyrie. Serious Sam 1 & 2 VR und ein neuer VR Teil. Multiplayershooter wie Onward oder Pavlov VR. Action und Adventure wie Arizona Sunshine, SuperHotVR, Wilsons Heart, Dead Effekt 2 VR oder The Solus Project. Klasse Sportspiele wie Tischtennis, Klettern oder Golf. Multiplayerspiel StarTrek Bridge Crew steht ebenfalls ganz hoch im Kurs. Weitere sehr gute Horrorspiele sind auch am Start. Doom3 BFG per VR Mod ist perfekt.
Oculus Rift + Touch wird mit mind. mit sieben Spielen / Anwendungen ausgeliefert, u.a. dem grandiosen Robo Recall oder dem Comic Western Shooter Dead and Buried. Im Paket auch kostenlos Kreativprogramme wie u.a. Medium. Lone Echo erscheint Ende des Monats, der weltraumsportkampf-artige Multiplayer wird auch kostenlos sein.


----------



## Eidgenosse1 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Oculus Rift + Touch Controller für 449€ im Angebot*

Gibts den Bonus weil der Geheimdienst gratis vom Pronkanal profitieren kann?

Spass beiseite, HDK2 kaufen und den Proprietären zeigen wo der Löffel hängt. DRM und Exclusive ist doch nicht mehr zeitgemäss.


----------

